# what kind of people do you hate?



## scotch (Jan 30, 2016)

those who don't support gay marriage and support trump


----------



## Jacob (Jan 30, 2016)

Untalented Popstars

(Just because someone supports Trump doesn't mean you should hate them, everyone is entitled to their own opinions- which is a basic human right. But you do you)


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

people who are famous with no talent to back it up (//kardashians)

racist, sexist, or homophobic people


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 30, 2016)

Obnoxious people who draw attention to me. When I was in school that was hell for me.


----------



## seliph (Jan 30, 2016)

People who start **** with customer service employees for doing their job i will end you


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 30, 2016)

Insensitive and ignorant people. People who disregard your own feelings and emotions. People who invalidate you and your feelings. 

I dislike being around people who I feel are judgmental. I hate it so much. There are a few girls like that in my Philosophy class and I always feel afraid to do group work with them because I just feel like I can't be myself around them or in fact do anything because I know they're judging me. They're just very *****y and rude I suppose to literally anyone, for no reason whatsoever. I just feel on edge around people like that and so I often choose not to say anything to them.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 30, 2016)

besides the obvious, people who ***** and moan about the slightest things. there are way too many grave things which are actually justified being fretted over. crying over your lost toy or not getting ice cream after a fancy dinner isn't.

there are also people who don't really care about others' feelings, even of their friends and proceed to go about doing whatever their ego makes them do. or you know just not putting efforts in friendships in general i guess.


----------



## Azza (Jan 30, 2016)

People that are spoiled and complain about all of the little things. Also, people who think they're right when they're obviously not. I think I've said that like 5 times on this website lmao oops.


----------



## boujee (Jan 30, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> Insensitive and ignorant people. People who disregard your own feelings and emotions. People who invalidate you and your feelings.
> 
> I dislike being around people who I feel are judgmental. I hate it so much. There are a few girls like that in my Philosophy class and I always feel afraid to do group work with them because I just feel like I can't be myself around them or in fact do anything because I know they're judging me. They're just very *****y and rude I suppose to literally anyone, for no reason whatsoever. I just feel on edge around people like that and so I often choose not to say anything to them.





lol this sounds like me and probably what people think of me but I'm actually really sweet and just want someone to make me laugh.

I dislike special snowflakes


----------



## teto (Jan 30, 2016)

People who insist I did something when I didn't to make me look bad.
Even if there's people who also insist I didn't do that thing.

Also I can see this thread turning ugly in the near future


----------



## Llust (Jan 30, 2016)

people who think it's funny to be ****ty to others


----------



## kayleee (Jan 30, 2016)

People who don't shower


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 30, 2016)

i cannot stand people that mistreat animals.


----------



## Damniel (Jan 30, 2016)

Hate's too strong of a word for people.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 30, 2016)

Delishush said:


> Also I can see this thread turning ugly in the near future



Exactly what I thought when I first saw this thread.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 30, 2016)

Delishush said:


> Also I can see this thread turning ugly in the near future


Yeah, it's basically the same thing as the 2 (or more?) threads that recently got locked, so I expect this one to be just as fun. I already reported it, but it didn't get locked yet. Maybe without Izzy, it will be more peaceful.


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 30, 2016)

I never really 'hate' anyone, and even if I do, the feeling is fleeting and I get over it eventually. Giving people control over my life through hatred isn't worth it to me


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

selfish people.


----------



## mintellect (Jan 30, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Yeah, it's basically the same thing as the 2 (or more?) threads that recently got locked, so I expect this one to be just as fun. I already reported it, but it didn't get locked yet. Maybe without Izzy, it will be more peaceful.



Those threads would've been fine if the spammers didn't come along. There wasn't really anything controversial going on regarding the actual thread topic.


*looks around* I hate everyone.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 31, 2016)

I hate ignorantly stupid people and people who are overly sensitive.


----------



## teshima (Jan 31, 2016)

Bigoted people who are unwilling to change their ways or even have a discussion with you about your opinions. Honestly, I would be okay with an inherently racist, homophobic, and sexist person with no intentional bad intentions so long as they're willing to hear me out and change.

also those people who like doxx other people just because they accidentally misgendered someone


----------



## okaimii (Jan 31, 2016)

Liars and fake people.


----------



## Kuroh (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't hate anyone, but I really dislike the kind of people that have anger issues and take their frustrations out on others.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 31, 2016)

fake asses


----------



## Kotarou (Jan 31, 2016)

Javocado said:


> fake asses



youre faker than nicki minajs ass


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 31, 2016)

i dont hate anyone because you dont put fires out with fire. 

i just want closed minded people to change.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 31, 2016)

i hate dreamy luigi


----------



## Jacob (Jan 31, 2016)

marusu said:


> i hate dreamy luigi



me too hes pretty lame haha


----------



## radical6 (Jan 31, 2016)

me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 31, 2016)

People who are rude, for no good reason at all. Calm yourself. People who act like others shouldn't have opinions that conflict with their own. People who force their beliefs and religion on everyone else. Arrogant, power-hungry asses. People who are just so blatantly ignorant and have no actual clue what they're talking about.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 31, 2016)

People who think their all up themselves and stuck up. Lie to others to make themselves look good, talk behind your back and act all nice to you pretending that they are your friend.


----------



## epona (Jan 31, 2016)

overly-competitive people and people who are argumentative just for the sake of it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 31, 2016)

"There are only two things I hate in this world. Those who are intolerant of other people's cultures, and the Dutch."

Sorry, Austin Powers. But seriously I hate intolerance, ignorance, and hypo-criticism. As long as you keep away from that stuff you should be ok. 

(I also just plain hate everyone so.)


----------



## newleaves (Jan 31, 2016)

people who feel the need to leave mean comments? like that kinda mentality?
just walk away. especially the type that do things like leave mean notes in
lockers, too cowardly to show their face. so irritating and usually bad people(;?_?)​


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Jan 31, 2016)

people who say they'll give you something, but then completely ignore you, but talk to other people _*especially here*_


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 31, 2016)

Misogynists and anti feminists, homophobes, racists, people who s**t shame or virgin shame and Nice Guys(tm).

That's just off the top of my head. Some of them probabaly overlap but whatevs.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 31, 2016)

attention whores and edgy 11 year olds


----------



## rubyy (Jan 31, 2016)

selfish people who put down your happy rants just because they don't feel the same way like for example if you were fangirlling over someone say, one direction and they releases an album or a new music video and you're legitimately happy and you go to someone for example, your boyfriend who hates one direction but as he's your boyfriend you gotta go to him to like fangirl and stuff and just release your happy emotions because you're genuinely happy but he just puts you down and tells you to shut up because he hates one direction is just selfish and ignorant. those type of people.


----------



## Sig (Jan 31, 2016)

alright honestly people who are way too smiley!! they seem so fake.. like, the people who are always like  hell! how cna i help you? they make me so angry!!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2016)

People who do bad things to you, and proceed to apologise purely so they can get away with it and that person who breathes down your neck so they can watch you slip up or do something odd and scream it at the top of their voice for some reason. Ow.


----------



## pillow bunny (Jan 31, 2016)

anyone who is like me but not me


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 31, 2016)

everyone that says "are you serious?" or "why is this a thread?" xDDDDDDD


----------



## Romaki (Jan 31, 2016)

I hate it when people constantly whine about the smallest things and try to make themself (look) unhappy to get attention.


----------



## Isabella (Jan 31, 2016)

enders said:


> those who don't support gay marriage and support trump





Lumira said:


> people who are famous with no talent to back it up (//kardashians)
> 
> racist, sexist, or homophobic people



this ^^^
i dislike people who act like they can't be themselves or hold themselves back. like i'll see them acting one way with some friends and then with me they'll act another way and it's like...who are you? can also apply to like texting & it's happened to me a lot.
i dislike people who are too judgmental about every damn thing. a lot of things should be kept to yourself.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 31, 2016)

i hate people who whine about something to get compliments


----------



## santoyo.bay (Feb 1, 2016)

I hate overly obnoxious people, especially since I'm a low energy person. Also I hate people who are just flat out ignorant.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 1, 2016)

I dislike people who make big deals out of nothing.

It's the same people who are like "why do I always get into drama?" while in the same breath going off on somebody for something tiny. Like bruh, chill, nobody needs that negativity. Relax.


----------



## Unumii (Feb 1, 2016)

*- judgmental
- arrogant
- over-confident
- manipulative
- two-faced

Basically everyone where I live, I cri.*


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 1, 2016)

dishonest people are the worst


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 1, 2016)

People who think they're really clever, and when they learn a new long word they'll keep using it even though they don't know the actual meaning. 
People who keep making that horrid face at you, even though they don't know you.
People who breath *really* loudly when they sit next to you on the bus.
People who tell you they hate something then point out everything bad about them/it to try to make you hate it too.
People who feel good about eating meat.
People who hate dogs and scream when my tiny dog looks at them.


----------



## Albuns (Feb 1, 2016)

People who start arguments for the sake of arguing, then deny opposing ideas for the sake of winning said argument despite how idiotic they seem.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

tweenies/pre-teens who dress and act like grown-ups


----------



## Loriii (Feb 1, 2016)

People who are cocky but haven't proven anything yet. I wouldn't say hate (strong word lol. Just a waste of emotions, really) but more like, I pity them.


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 1, 2016)

"Class clowns" (AKA annoying pricks in class,not funny and just annoying)
People you like you then leave right after(I still have tears C: )
Liers
People who think aro/ace people don't belong(I will fight anyone who says no)
People who hate the LGTBQA+
People who act nice then suddenly they are mean af and cold hearted.
Majority of my school.
Teachers who act fake Af
And some other crap I complain about


----------



## seliph (Feb 1, 2016)

- People who are like "Yeah I'm a *****!" as if it's cute, but then when someone actually calls them out for being a ***** they get mad.
- People who can't accept that people have a wide range of emotions, and call people "two-faced" or "fake" if they show more than one side of them.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 1, 2016)

basically closed minded ppl who dont think everyone should have the same human rights they just. rly . rly . make me want to km,s lmao not that people in general make me feel great but yye ah


----------



## Shinylatias (Feb 1, 2016)

People who always shout _*nonstop*_ "WHAT ARE THOOOOSEEEEE" and "OMG WATCH ME WHIP" 
And others who are extremely ignorant and don't give a crap about how you feel, and people who start drama for the fun of it.


Oh we don't forget the middle school people who say "IM A UNICORN UNICORNS RULE IM THE GODESS OF UNICORNS" Yes I have to deal with that from a 6th grader :l

- - - Post Merge - - -



Akira-chan said:


> "Class clowns" (AKA annoying pricks in class,not funny and just annoying)
> *People you like you then leave right after(I still have tears C: )
> Liers*
> People who think aro/ace people don't belong(I will fight anyone who says no)
> ...



My school right there.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 1, 2016)

people that can't admit to being wrong or who can't see the other side of an argument/take into consideration people's opinions


----------



## nami26 (Feb 1, 2016)

friend-jumpers, fake friends, people who have no clue what is going on around them, people who care more about themselves than others, etc.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 1, 2016)

Overall douchebags.


----------



## Miii (Feb 2, 2016)

I hate _when_ people choose to be ignorant and disregard facts just because it makes them feel better. I also hate when people do things they know are bad for them, and invent terms like fat shaming.


----------



## seliph (Feb 2, 2016)

People who leave one drop of juice or milk in the carton: why do you enjoy others' suffering so much



Miii said:


> and invent terms like fat shaming.



What? Words and terms are created all the time throughout history, we wouldn't be where we are now if it weren't for people inventing new ones.


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 2, 2016)

People that don't listen and are just on their phone ignoring me, like yeah, I would talk to someone els, but they're on their phone too!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> tweenies/pre-teens who dress and act like grown-ups



SO MANY OF THEM AT MY SCHOOL OML

There's this lil brat in my school that I see from time to time. She can't be older than 11 and has a handbag that is litterally 2/3 of her length, like yeah, you do do, I guess, but for the love of god be a kid

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, people who beg for compliments.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 2, 2016)

I really hate this trend that's going around on social media right now where people love to share posts about "relationship goals <333". I think I saw one relationship goals post where it just had two shoes next to each other that were the same but presumably one was for the man and one was for the woman and I was like........ ???????????? What???? Your goal is to wear shoes???

And another thing - I hate how people romanticise or glorify this idea that it's okay to be incredibly jealous and possessive over your partner. My friend constantly shares posts on Facebook about things like this, posts that say stuff like "If your girl isn't a jealous psycho ***** after you, is she even really your girlfriend?", like... How is this cute? How is this okay? How is this even relatively normal? That is not okay and that is not a healthy relationship. That's just abusive. It's not cute or funny at all.

I know they're just dumb posts on Facebook but I really just dislike having to see them every time I log onto Facebook to talk to people, it's reaching the point now where I block those peoples posts from appearing on my news feed...


----------



## Miii (Feb 2, 2016)

nvll said:


> People who leave one drop of juice or milk in the carton: why do you enjoy others' suffering so much
> 
> 
> 
> What? Words and terms are created all the time throughout history, we wouldn't be where we are now if it weren't for people inventing new ones.



True, but just because it's a new term doesn't mean it's a good or beneficial one. The term fat shaming has negative implications, and it's become so widely used that you practically can't tell someone being overweight or obese is bad anymore. Even though it is, considering it's linked to numerous health conditions like high blood pressure, high cholesterol and diabetes, and it puts strain on your lungs and heart which don't get any bigger or stronger to accommodate the yards and yards of new blood vessels your body has to create to keep your excess fat cells alive. I'm not being a jerk or trying to make people feel bad about their appearance, things like that just really bother me.


----------



## pickle inkii. (Feb 2, 2016)

People who fail to understand both sides of an arguement, and no matter what think they're always right.
Also people who make Hitler jokes and think it's funny.


----------



## nami26 (Feb 2, 2016)

****boys...I hate them


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Feb 2, 2016)

people who cough into the wide air without covering their mouth


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 2, 2016)

I think hate is a strong word because I don't really hate people. If I were to hate a hater, that makes me a hater myself.

I am really frustrated with people who try to divide people into good or evil. No one is holy and no one is the child of Satan. When people do bad things, we should try to understand why they do bad things instead of just calling them names. People become hopeless and misguided sometimes as a result of circumstances they cannot control and it is important to try to understand what happened in their life to lead up to them doing something bad or repeatedly engaging in destructive behavior. Just piling hate on others often makes people feel happy, but does absolutely nothing to advance society. Our heroes have flaws  just like everyone else on the planet and people we consider to be bad people are potentially very valuable members of our society if we give them a chance and put in the effort on our end to make them better people.


----------



## seliph (Feb 2, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> no one is the child of Satan..



I'm right here.

In all seriousness though it is amazing how many people fail to see that there's a gray area for everything, but especially people. Someone messes up once and suddenly they should be doxxed and sent death threats, it's ridiculous.


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

i hate people who don't know when to let it go.


----------



## 3skulls (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't hate anyone. Hate is a strong word and is unnecessary. I will never invest emotion or energy hating someone. I may have disagreement with someone but no matter the argument you should never express hate.


----------



## pandapples (Feb 2, 2016)

I hate people who are rude to workers in the service or retail industry when it's not warranted. There are people who make a big deal out of nothing just to get free things or overcompensation and hearing stories of it make me so angry.


----------



## seliph (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't hate anyone either, maybe like 1 person. I'm just using this thread as a "People you dislike" thread

But anyways, I hate how people feel the need to ask why when someone says they don't drink. You don't ask why I don't eat bananas or why I don't go to beaches, so why would you feel the need to ask why I don't participate in something that has taken part in ruining peoples lives as well as straight up killed people?


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 3, 2016)

nvll said:


> I don't hate anyone either, maybe like 1 person. I'm just using this thread as a "People you dislike" thread
> 
> But anyways, I hate how people feel the need to ask why when someone says they don't drink. You don't ask why I don't eat bananas or why I don't go to beaches, so why would you feel the need to ask why I don't participate in something that has taken part in ruining peoples lives as well as straight up killed people?



I agree. What a stupid thing to say. My mother in law used to ask me that every time we had a get together. It really bothered her that I was the only one not drinking. She's an alcoholic and was a horrible mother because of her drinking problem. I absolutely will not drink so much as a drop if I'm driving.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This coworker was extremely rude to me yesterday. There was absolutely no call for how she spoke to me. I just walked away from her. A few minutes later, she ran over to me and apologized over and over. I kept saying "it's ok", but she kept repeating herself and asking for forgiveness. It's nice that she was sorry, but it seemed like she was making herself seem like the victim, and I was suppose to feel sorry for her. It made me dislike her even more.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 3, 2016)

pandapples said:


> I hate people who are rude to workers in the service or retail industry when it's not warranted. There are people who make a big deal out of nothing just to get free things or overcompensation and hearing stories of it make me so angry.



This x10000 I cannot STAND when people are rude to service workers or any position that a person thinks is "below" them it's like get off your damn high horse you ass UGH


----------



## JellyDitto (Feb 4, 2016)

people who obsess over their sexuality


----------



## scotch (Feb 4, 2016)

JellyDitto said:


> people who obsess over their sexuality



OH MY GOD YESSSSSSSS


----------



## Friendly Dedede (Feb 4, 2016)

technically not hate, but get annoyed when im using mobile and things like I'm and I've always get capped by auto correct
purposely, i try to keep all my letters lowercase


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 4, 2016)

When people judge others just bc they like something.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

annoying and clingy people

also ignorant people


----------



## Jacob (Feb 4, 2016)

i can handle just about anyone except shady people


----------



## seliph (Feb 4, 2016)

Huey Emmerich


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 5, 2016)

And, to add, people who you don't know come up to you and talk to you because you're on your own. I don't know you, I don't want to know you, I don't like your company, go away!


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 5, 2016)

Sweden Democrats (don't ask - you're better off not knowing).


----------



## focus (Feb 5, 2016)

special snowflakes/"im not like the other girls"/"other girls: bad music, makeup, sex, dresses me: sweater and jeans, good music, loves tumblr and BOTDF"/"ew holy fiddlesticks you like ariana grande??????????!!?! LOL ew i listen to REAL music lol/1/" people
like aAhaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH SHUR UP


----------



## Maelawni (Feb 6, 2016)

I can't stand adults who disrespect children. You know, the ones who treat kids badly and think it's okay because according to them adults are superior. Also parents that hit their kids and think it's "tough love". And defend it to the death when they're told that it's wrong. There's a lot of people out there I can't stand honestly...I could go on for a long time.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 7, 2016)

Hate is a very strong word. I dislike snooty people (those who believe they are above everybody else), but I wouldn't say that I hate them.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 7, 2016)

i really dislike two-faced people. i have been unfortunately graced by many throughout my life. i once had a friend who talked smack about everyone but was lovely to their faces, and it took me far too long to realise the same was happening to me. cut people like that out of your life, because you don't owe them anything and they don't deserve your company.


----------



## pipty (Feb 7, 2016)

Rude people. _Did you not have parents to teach you manners? :/_


----------



## Thunder (Feb 7, 2016)

nvll said:


> Huey Emmerich



But it wasn't his fault! Snake is the guilty one!


----------



## Foreversacredx (Feb 7, 2016)

You're a scammer enders!


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 7, 2016)

I hate bullies, people who like to annoy me by saying they don't like what I like, annoying people in general, people who think they can burn me even though they suck at comebacks, people who call me ******** like the times before and people who hate just to get attention.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 8, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i hate people who don't know when to let it go.





Spoiler











i dislike people who think they're funny. even if they actually are, it's irritating. humour comes best when it's natural and modest, in my opinion.


----------



## seliph (Feb 8, 2016)

Thunder said:


> But it wasn't his fault! Snake is the guilty one!



*Puts you in a life boat and sends you away*


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 8, 2016)

Literally everyone until they give me food


----------



## teto (Feb 8, 2016)

waifu above me who hasn't pmed me in 5 seconds omg?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 8, 2016)

Hate is a strong word. There's only a few individuals I could apply this to, and generally it's because they treated me extremely terribly and seemed to not care that they did.

But if we're talking about types of people I dislike, generally it's only the hyper religious people who treat everyone who isn't in the club called their religion terribly. I don't mind if you believe in god or anything else, and I will respect your beliefs. But please respect mine and don't tell me stupid stuff like I'm a devil worshipper (Satanism is COMPLETELY different from atheism, thanks) or that I'm going to hell and need to be saved.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 8, 2016)

annoying idiots and bullies


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 10, 2016)

Ignorant people, and homophobics. I also hate people who are major hypocrites, and act like you're in the wrong for something you've done when they've done it themselves.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 11, 2016)

I hate ignorant people. Those who get upset over how somebody else is living their life or the colour of their skin when it doesn't affect them in the least bit.
Anybody who discriminates against anybody else or hides behind their religion or having a sense of humour as a reason to be awful to others


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't think I've been as happy when someone died as I was today when Antonin Scalia died. Ok, maybe I was more happy when Osama bin Laden got killed, but Scalia caused so much damage as a Supreme Court justice over 30 years and now he's finally gone. Rest in pieces.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't really hate anyone. I get annoyed easy, but I also get over it fast. I have fleeting, shallow emotions.


----------



## emmareid (Feb 13, 2016)

I have to take the public bus, and I have a special hatred for people who "reserve" seats with their bags and purses or block window seats, when the bus is very crowded and other people have to stand. Seriously, I get that you want your space, but it's excessive and SUPER rude. GRR

thanks for the rant thread <3


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 13, 2016)

I hate smug, pretentious, arrogant, cocky, overconfident and ignorant people.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't think I really "hate" anybody. I dislike Trump supporters and the popular kids at my school.


----------



## Locket (Feb 13, 2016)

People who discriminate for race, religion, gender, ect.

People who are offended by way too much stuff (*coughredstarbuckscupcough*)


----------



## Dorian (Feb 13, 2016)

Parents who don't support their children in their teenage years. So many parents lose interest when their children become teens and young adults. As the mom of a nineteen year old, it cheeses me off when I see other parents ignoring their kids just because they are growing up.


----------



## glow (Feb 14, 2016)

I hate people that complain about the government but don't vote/don't follow politics
I hate people that merge without looking behind them
I hate people that can't take a joke
I hate people that think being a **** to someone is funny
I hate people that take Donald Trump seriously
I hate people that look down on you for not being religious
I hate people that go into public when they're sick


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 14, 2016)

People who decide we should go out at the last minute. Everyone knows it takes me 3 hours to get ready, gosh.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Feb 14, 2016)

Lairs. *shudders* Honestly compulsive liars make me so angry. I've have an ex friend who was a horribly compulsive liar, and now just seeing her face gets me annoyed.


----------

